
The far right is losing its ability to speak online. Should the left defend it? - paglia_s
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/28/daily-stormer-alt-right-cloudflare-breitbart
======
rainbowmverse
There's still plenty of far right hate on the "public square" sites the
article mentions. As long as the hate comes with a veneer of civility, they
don't care. Most importantly, they seem to apply it evenly across the
political spectrum.

I don't know why the article focuses on how it affects the far right when I
see people closer to my own political lean getting suspended every day. You
can say "Respectfully, your kind should be exterminated." Meanwhile "I want to
punch the asshole who wants to exterminate me" gets you suspended.

------
paglia_s
The word "freely" has been removed from the title because HN prevents titles
longer than 80 chars.

